# Duyuru > Gündem >  Havalimanında CIA Sorgusu

## bozok

*Havalimanında CIA Sorgusu* 

Toplumsal Haber 
13.12.2007 

Pakistan'dan sınır dışı edilen 3 Türk öğrenci, Atatürk Havalimanı'nda terör örgütü El Kaide bağlantıları oldukları iddiasıyla gözaltına alındı. 

Sanıkların avukatı, *" müvekillerimi CIA sorguluyor"* iddiasında bulundu.

Gençlerin ve aynı zamanda El Kaide terör örgütünün üst düzey yöneticisi olduğu iddia edilen Sakka'nın avukatı Osman Karahan, havalimanında açıklama yapmak isteyince polis engeline takıldı.

Pakistan'da okuyan ve 7 aydan beri kendilerinden haber alınmayan M.ü., M.U., N.K. sabah saatlerinde Pakistan'dan sınırdışı edilerek Türkiye'ye gönderildi. 

Pakistan Havayolları'na ait bir uçakla İstanbul Atatürk Havalimanı'na gelen 3 öğrenci, terör örgütü El Kaide ile bağlantıları oldukları iddiasıyla gözaltına alındı. 

3 genç havalimanında sorgulandıkları sırada ailelerini arayarak gözaltına alındıklarını bildirdi.

Bir müddet sonra terör örgütü El Kaide davasının tutuklu sanığı Louai Sakka'nın avukatı Osman Karahan, Pakistan'dan sınırdışı edilen öğrencileri savunmak üzere havalimanına geldi. 

Atatürk Havalimanı Dışhatlar gelişte basın açıklaması yapmak isteyen Karahan'a polis ekipleri izin vermedi. Bu sırada kısa süreli bir gerginlik yaşandı.

Avukat Osman Karahan, müvekilleriyle görüştürlmediğini belirterek,

*" Savcının bile bu sorgudan haberi yok. Müvekillerim şuanda gizli bir sorguda. Muhtemelen CIA sorguluyor"* 

dedi.

----------

